# A/ En quin poble vius? (preposició adient)



## gvergara

Hola amics:

Revisava la informació d'aquestes dues pàgines http://blogs.cpnl.cat/cursosolot_suficiencia/files/2010/10/Les-preposicions.pdf i Preposicions. He trobat que donen informació discordant. La primer diu que per fer preguntes cal emprar la preposició en (_*En* quin poble vius?_), mentre que la segona diu el contrari (_*A *quines ciutatas vols que anem?_) Té a veure amb el sentit de localització (primer cas) o de direcció (segon cas)? Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí. És perquè el primer exemple és una localització ("en"/"a") i el segón una direcció (només "a").


----------



## Xiscomx

Mira per on! En el meu ample entorn l’ús sempre va aparellat com a variant preposicional:*Ane *_quin poble vius? *Ane* quines ciutats vols que anem?_
Fonèticament sona com *en a*. Això és així i res _hey_ puc fer.


----------



## Self-taught

Xiscomx said:


> Mira per on! En el meu ample entorn l’ús sempre va aparellat com a variant preposicional:*Ane *_quin poble vius? *Ane* quines ciutats vols que anem?_
> Fonèticament sona com *en a*. Això és així i res _hey_ puc fer.


Disculpa, però no hi estic d'acord. A Barcelona també diem *an/en a* (pronunciat igual).
Exemples:
*Demà a les 7:00 et vull an/en aquí*. Dir *an* és absolutament incorrecte, però la gent ho diu.
*Això, en Lluís, també m'ho va dir an/en a mí*. Aquí *an* també és absolutament incorrecte, però la gent també ho diu.
*He d'anar an/en el Raval*. Incorrecte però la gent ho diu.

Més aviat crec que això és segons cada població. Una cosa és el català estàndard i una altra és com parla la gent d'aquí i d'allà.


----------



## Xiscomx

Benvolgut *Self-taught*:

Disculpat estàs, i ara disculpa'm tu a mi per no saber en què no estàs d'acord.

Si el que t'ha fet discrepar és l'ús de *Ane*, haig de recordar-te que, ja en #3, he referit que estava utilitzant la variant preposicional per *a* o *an*.

Idò, per aquí tots els exemples que ens poses són impossibles:

*Demà a les 7.00 et vull aquí.* Aquí el nostre idiolecte ens obliga a suprimir tant *an* com *en*.
*Això, En Lluís, també m'ho va dir a mi.* El mateix que aquí dalt dic, i a més afegesc que davant del nom, per cortesia heretada, hem d'usar l'article personal *En *(o *N’ *o *NA*, segons convengui), per suplir la falta de tractament al nom *Lluís*.
*He d'anar a n’el Raval. *Usam *n’* darrere i separada de la *a*, per evitar-ne la cacofonia.

Respecte a lo que tu dius 'català estàndard', per a mi hauria de dir 'català globalitzat', tal qual com tan sàviament ha fet el món hispanoparlant buscant enriquir-se i unificar-se amb els seus distints modismes, flexions, i altres particularitats.

Una salutació i molta salut.


----------



## Self-taught

Xiscomx said:


> Benvolgut *Self-taught*:
> 
> Disculpat estàs, i ara disculpa'm tu a mi per no saber en què no estàs d'acord.
> 
> Si el que t'ha fet discrepar és l'ús de *Ane*, haig de recordar-te que, ja en #3, he referit que estava utilitzant la variant preposicional per *a* o *an*.


Sí, ho havia llegit. Només dic que a Barcelona utilitzem *en* en frases on no correspon. I no hi estic d'acord en què els teus exemples siguin gramaticalment correctes. Però jo ho addueixo a simples localismes, el balear i el de Barcelona.


Xiscomx said:


> Idò, per aquí tots els exemples que ens poses són impossibles:
> 
> *Demà a les 7.00 et vull aquí.* Aquí el nostre idiolecte ens obliga a suprimir tant *an* com *en*.
> *Això, En Lluís, també m'ho va dir a mi.* El mateix que aquí dalt dic, i a més afegesc que davant del nom, per cortesia heretada, hem d'usar l'article personal *En *(o *N’ *o *NA*, segons convengui), per suplir la falta de tractament al nom *Lluís*.
> *He d'anar a n’el Raval. *Usam *n’* darrere i separada de la *a*, per evitar-ne la cacofonia.


Repeteixo, sé que gramaticalment aquests exemples que jo havia posat són impossibles, però la gent ho diu així. La gent parla molt malament el català a Barcelona. Tant que de vegades m'emprenya i tot.


Xiscomx said:


> Respecte a lo que tu dius 'català estàndard', per a mi hauria de dir 'català globalitzat', tal qual com tan sàviament ha fet el món hispanoparlant buscant enriquir-se i unificar-se amb els seus distints modismes, flexions, i altres particularitats.
> 
> Una salutació i molta salut.


Accepto català globalitzat. Cap català concret és el correcte, tots els parlars i dialectes ho són... o no.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola de ben nou, *Self-taught*:

Referint-me a:


Xiscomx said:


> *Ane *_quin poble vius? *Ane* quines ciutats vols que anem? _Fonèticament sona com *en a*.


haig d'afegir i alhora aclarir que la variant preposicional mallorquina és equivalent a *en a* i que a més de fonètica també s'empra gràficament, fins i tot més que *ane*:

*en a *_quin poble vius?* —En *es poble de Na Bèt._
*en a *_quines ciutats vols que anem? —*En *aquelles que anàrem l’any passat._
*en a*_ qui has dit això? —*En* aquells que bé m’han volgut escoltar, com En Tià, mu mara i  mun pare._
*en a*_ quina taula has posat es plat? —*En* aquella d’es corral._
*en a*_ quins tassons has mesclat ses herbes seques i dolces? —*En*_ _es que són devora es siurells.
_
Salut.


----------



## Self-taught

A Barcelona: 
On ha passat això? *En* aquí. *En* és absolutament incorrecte.
A qui li ho ha dit, això? *En* a mi! *En* torna a ser totalment incorrecte.

Sé que no estem parlant del mateix *EN* però simplement vull advertir a qui ha obert aquest fil que a Barcelona es pot trobar amb això; aquest *en* que només té una justificació/explicació fonètica però que jo trobo totalment innecessari.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, per a mi també són incorrectes.
M'agradaria saber si també et resulten incorrectes les sis preguntes amb les seves corresponents respostes de #7?


----------



## Self-taught

Xiscomx said:


> *en a *_quin poble vius?* —En *es poble de Na Bèt._
> *en a *_quines ciutats vols que anem? —*En A* aquelles que anàrem l’any passat._
> *en a*_ qui has dit això? —*En* A aquells que bé m’han volgut escoltar, com En Tià, mu mara i  mun pare._
> *en a*_ quina taula has posat es plat? —*En* aquella d’es corral._
> *en a*_ quins tassons has mesclat ses herbes seques i dolces? —*En*_ _es que són devora es siurells._


----------



## Xiscomx

A noltros, es mallorquins, mos sembla feresta sa tartamudesa resultant de s’unió de ses dues ‘*a*’ aparellades fonèticament: “*a a*_quelles_”, lo que aquí deim dues ‘*e *[ə]’ fosques.

A Mallorca (no a Felanitx) tenim 3 sons per la ‘*e*’:
*é *tancada: _vent _(viento)_, Déu_ (Dios).
*è *oberta: _ètic_, _mel_ (miel)_, deu _(diez).
*e* fosca: _pèl_ (pelo)_, però _(pero)_, deu _(él debe)_. _Diu el DCVB, que és una vocal anterior mixta no labialitzada[ə, ə́]. Per diferenciar el so d’aquestes tres ‘*e*’ tenim el tríptic: *Déu deu deu* = Dios debe diez.  

A les cinq locucions també les podrìem escriure així:

*A *_quin poble vius?* —A n’*es poble de Na Bèt._
*A *_quines ciutats vols que anem? —*A n’*aquelles que anàrem l’any passat._
*A*_ qui has dit això? —*A n’*aquells que bé m’han volgut escoltar, com En Tià, mu mara i  mun pare._
*A*_ quina taula has posat es plat? —*A n’*aquella d’es corral._
*A*_ quins tassons has mesclat ses herbes seques i dolces? —*A n’*es que són devora es siurells._

I com ja he dit abans podem canviar *a n’* per *ane*.

A ses correccions que has fet:

*en a *_quines ciutats vols que anem? —_*En A *_aquelles que anàrem l’any passat._
*en a *_qui has dit això? —_*En *_A aquells que bé m’han volgut escoltar, com En Tià, mu mara i mun pare._
*en a *_quina taula has posat es plat? —*En *aquella d’es corral._

hi trob una incongruència a sa tercera d’aquí dalt que acab de subratllar, per què rectifiques *En A *_aquelles_ i *En *_*A* aquells_, però no *En *_aquella_? No hi capt sa diferencia, o ses tres són bones, o cap.

Bon diumenge.


----------

